# Afghan kush ryder



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 2, 2009)

PEACE. I have been reading most of the post with the AUTOFLOWER themes and I have continuously read post after post with people saying that the World of Seeds AFGHAN KUSH RYDER does not autoflower. 

I have this exact plant on the grow at this time and it has lived up to the auto flower name. It does INDEED AUTOMATICALLY FLOWER! I can say nothing for the people who have had gripes about it as I can't account for their experinces. What I can do is tell you that I have one growing right now which just went into the 20/4 light schedule and prior to it did indeed automatically flower about 16-17 days into growing from seed. I have heard that some may have had problems with them due to a seed mix up with the companies, but I have not experinced such.

the only thing that I can tell the intrigued grower on this is that the claims of others of it being a monster is quite true. It is growing out and upwards daily and is bigger than the auto AK47's I have going as well. Now if you have heard about the AK47 auto it is said to be a heavy yielder, and i am awiting to see if it is true, but at this moment the AFGHAN KUSH RYDER that I have is growing much bigger than all of the AK47s I have going. Here are a few pix of the Afghan Kush Ryder that I am growing.....

first pic is of the girls together on day26 from seed which was yesterday( the RYDER is in the black grow bag on the righthand side of the red 2lt btl with the #4 on it)....the last two shots are the Ryder from the top and the side from day22.

I trust that the next person who wants to try this out has the same experince with it as I am having now. And I also trust that this thread was/is useful for someone who was intrigued but hadn't heard any good about it.

PEACE


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 3, 2009)

PEACE.. Just wanted to show more proof of the auto flowering ability (genetics) of the Afghan Kush Ryder. I will update with pictures as the days go by. As i have stated this is only an attempt to prove to people who don't know what the WOS A-K-Ryder is. 

*This is not a grow journal*. By the same token I will be updating it as the days go by and giving people the breakdown of what I have encountered and I trust it will be helpful and informational to those who are interested. 

So, with that said, by all means if someone has a grow with the Afghan Kush Ryder and they would like to share with others their experience and information, YOU ARE WELCOME AND ENCOURAGED TO DO SO!!! 

This being the seed and strain review section, means that it will possibly give others info about the seed and strain of the A-K-Ryder.

"WORLD OF SEEDS" AFGHAN KUSH RYDER

*TYPE:* Indica/Ruderalis

*GENETICS:*
Pure Landrace proceeding from Afghanistan re-crossed with Rudelaris

*FLOWERING TIME: *short, medium

*HEIGHT:* Short

*Characteristics:* Very narcotic, almost devastating

*THC level:* 22%

This is the claims and now We all will see what it is all about in a few more weeks and then from there on you the reader will decide for yourselves armed with enough detail (I trust) to make an informed desicion based on the facts that I and others took the time to share.

PEACE


EDIT: THE FIRST PICTURE IS OF THE RYDER FROM THE BREEDER, THE SECOND IS MINE AT DAY27


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 3, 2009)

any Ryders are always auto flowering, hence the Ryder from the original LowRyder.


----------



## paulgut420 (Nov 3, 2009)

awesome bro... how tall is the plant?


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 4, 2009)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> any Ryders are always auto flowering, hence the Ryder from the original LowRyder.


PEACE. Indeed, I realize that the name implies that. I had been reading alot of posts about these particular beans not being autoflowers and needing to get put under a 12/12 light schedule. I can name at least one person of whom you may refer to in "Big Raw J" (sorry too hear it didn't work for you brother )whom had a grow journal going with the plant in question and it turned out bad for him. I have read that from a few different posts. 

I don't have each instance of this to reference at the time but I know that I had read it in a few places. Just doing what I could to assist the next person that may be interested in trying it out but heard the things that were being written on here. Trying to do my part.

Peace


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 4, 2009)

paulgut420 said:


> awesome bro... how tall is the plant?


Peace bro. The Afghan Kush Ryder that I have going is at 8in tall at the moment. I am growing under CFLs and I have yet to give her any bloom nutes at day28 thusfar. Thank you for the comment

PEACE


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 6, 2009)

PEACE...........Still going strong at day29!!!!!! I'd say that this is definitely flowering the way that it is supposed to do. I do want to take the time out to give my condolences to the brothers and sisters who had been caught up in the mix with the problem with the World of Seeds beans from the Afghan Kush Ryder....NAMELY BIG RAW J (to whom without me reading his thread on the subject and the comments of others who were following his grow {or had gripes of their own}, this wouldn't have happened). 

I trust that the rest of the people who have a desire to try it will find the same things that I am finding out about it and it is that it will most likely be the best plant that I have growing in the garden at the moment. 

I WAS INTRIGUED BY THE CLAIMS OF THE 22% THC LEVEL AND IT WAS A NO-BRAINER FOR ME BECAUSE OF THIS. I KNOW THAT I AM LIKE MANY OTHERS WHO HAVE TROLLED THE NET IN SEARCH OF THE DANKEST BEANS TO GROW AND IT WOULD RANK RIGHT UP THERE WITH THE REST OF THE HEAVY HITTERS IF IT WAS TRUE!! I HAVE NOT SEEN A SMOKE REPORT BUT I WILL POST ONE UP AT THE END OF THIS GROW IN THIS THREAD(where it is supposed to go) AND THEN THERE WILL BE AT LEAST ONE PERSON WHO HAD SOMETHING GOOD TO SAY (or bad, the jury is still out on the subject at this time, obviously)!

My appologies for the camerawork. It is a cellphone cam and the best that I have at the moment.....

PEACE


----------



## dirtnap411 (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking good, keep updating this, I will be growing some autoflower plants this season, and have been reading all I can about them. Best of luck to you!


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 6, 2009)

dirtnap411 said:


> Looking good, keep updating this, I will be growing some autoflower plants this season, and have been reading all I can about them. Best of luck to you!


PEACE. That's why I started this. So that people like you and I who were intrigued/enticed by the description and wanted to try it but may have heard some bad things. I can't wait to prove or disprove the claims (good or bad).

As far as the Autoflowers go, I have done the same thing and I am now getting to grow my own. A useful tool on this site that gave me the push in the auto direction on my first pro beans grow (which this is) was "AUTOFLOWER THREAD AND RESOURCE GUIDE" started by a good brother named KolorBlind or K.B. It was through his thread that I had decided to give the autos a try and I don't regret it yet! Don't know if you had come across this in your readings but this is something on the autoflower from it's inception.

This article is sited on the Autoflower guide and was taken from another site dealing with growing and the cannabis "culture" (which is the name btw). I don't have the link to it yet if you go to the Auto resource guide on here you will have a link to it on the first post.

I appreciate the words about my girl, (as does she ). I am doing the best that I can and I am proud of the minimal success that I have had thusfar. I will keep the thing updated to an extent but it isn't a grow journal hence no day2day progress reports. I take pix of her daily so I have plenty I just don't want to do a journal per se. I will provide a proper review of it when it is finished.

PEACE


----------



## paulgut420 (Nov 7, 2009)

where did you buy the seeds from? 

peace brotha.. God Bless


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 7, 2009)

paulgut420 said:


> where did you buy the seeds from?
> 
> peace brotha.. God Bless


PEACE I ordered with the Attitude for my first order and I am pleased with their professionalism and services (the prices are good but not GREAT). If you are planning on ordering with Attitude, THEN DO SO IMMEDIATELY BECAUSE THEY HAVE A FREE OFFER FOR 4 FREE BEANS AND ALL YOU HAVE TO PAY IS S & H! With your regular order plus freebies that are associated with that AND 1 Fem G-13 Kush variety (can't recall: will edit when I find it) and 3 regular Wreckage beans as well, BUT YOU MUST ORDER BY MONDAY!!!!!!

PEACE

Here's the link to the site for the Afghan Kush Ryder for a pack ( I ordered the single which was $16 or $18 at the time).
http://http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds/world-of-seeds-autoflowering/world-of-seeds-afghan-kush-ryder-autoflowering-feminized/prod_495.html

G-13 ROYAL KUSH and TH SEEDS WRECKAGE IS THE BEANS THAT THEY ARE GIVING AWAY


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 7, 2009)

PEACE. I enjoying this grow with the Afghan Kush Ryder (my RIDE OR DIE BITCH ). I will hold true to the words and not create this into a journal, but I am so proud of this girl I had to share her growth update.


PEACE


----------



## caseyg2007 (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah unfortunately i was one that ended up with a mixed up batch both ones that i planted ended up not autoflowering and turning out to be males. So WoS is supposed to be replacing them but they are having issues getting me my package been almost a month and a half since they said they sent them out and still nothing. I must say though there genetics are absolutely top notch it has just been an annoying set back, but im not too mad about it. I mean not even the attitude will replace after you germ. (i dont think they do anyways). Well atleast i know now people have had success and this makes me look forward to those seeds even more now. Im along for the ride.


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 8, 2009)

caseyg2007 said:


> Yeah unfortunately i was one that ended up with a mixed up batch both ones that i planted ended up not autoflowering and turning out to be males. So WoS is supposed to be replacing them but they are having issues getting me my package been almost a month and a half since they said they sent them out and still nothing. I must say though there genetics are absolutely top notch it has just been an annoying set back, but im not too mad about it. I mean not even the attitude will replace after you germ. (i dont think they do anyways). Well atleast i know now people have had success and this makes me look forward to those seeds even more now. Im along for the ride.


 
PEACE caseyg! You and people like you as well as the new comers are who this is targeted for. Sorry to hear about the problems that you had and I trust that the thread gives you the satisfaction of knowing that it is probably just something that they had to straighten out but it will get right soon or it is now. 

As I had mentioned in an earlier post on the thread, the enticing offer of 22% THC was/is too hard to pass up for a true weedhead, and that being the case and the fact that I had read the problems after I had ordered them and I was nervous until I had seen the sex starting to show. I was not in the least bit concerned with the height because it wouldn't get much higher than 3ft. 

I trust there are more brothers and sisters who had the experience that you have and are reading this and changing their minds. (or at least considering giving it another shot). I'm glad that my girl has given you the inspiration and re-lit the fire for yours to get there and grow.

Since I can't give you proper condolences (i.e. some bud or beans) I trust that the PLUS REP makes your experience a bit easier to swallow! I am interested in the follow up to if they send you a new set of beans for your troubles....keep US posted on the results.



PEACE


----------



## caseyg2007 (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah the 22% thc for and autoflower plant was way too hard to pass up. thanks for the +rep. i hope that one day i will be able to grow them, but until then im dealin with my bagseed. hopefully i will get a male or hermi so i can get some pollen for when i do get my beans in.


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 8, 2009)

caseyg2007 said:


> yeah the 22% thc for and autoflower plant was way too hard to pass up. thanks for the +rep. i hope that one day i will be able to grow them, but until then im dealin with my bagseed. hopefully i will get a male or hermi so i can get some pollen for when i do get my beans in.


 
PEACE. Although you can use any pollen you want to get beans from you girls, you should get the male from the strain that you are trying to "breed" ( I use the term loosely because of some true breeders get touchy about people throwing the term around and calling others who make beans BREEDERS, hence since I have yet to put in as much time and work as many of them I chose not to offend them or their work). The Afghan Kush Ryder from World of Seeds is only fem beans which sucks for the small grower like ourselves who want to save a bit of money. I think that you would fair better if you got at least an Afghan Kush male to keep the high or you could get a male from the Ryder types since it is a ryder but I wouldn't advise a random pollination for the fact that the 22% may get lost in the shuffle and if that is what you are looking for from it (aren't we all though ) you'll be disappointed in the end result.

And on another note in the same vein, it seems easy to do but in a controlled enviroment it is hard to get the pollen thing down without contaminating the whole crop. I recently tried to collect pollen from a male that I had separated and ended up with a couple of flowers from him and a dusting of pollen. I had so little (I mean microscopic amount) that I had decided not to do it until I can get a few boys and allow them to grow large enough for a good amount of pollen to pollinate my girls. Luckily (hopefully because the jury is still out on it), I didn't pollinate my other girls that are from different strains. Hey you live and learn!

As far as the bagseed boogie goes, it can be a good grade and was just mishandled so it ended up seedy and not as potent. With your newly acquired knowledge (and some great advicee along the way) you could make it really dank. I want to try to get some out inthe same way when I get the auto thing finished. Although I had many attempts with the bagseed thing I had never realized the potential because of the nuiances of it being the first times trying to grow. Since then I learned much and I feel more confident in taking care of them and having them come out like the many pictures that We can access on the net that make Our mouths water. SN though.

Good luck in the future whatever you are growing or doing in general. And surely I accept the offer and thanks for the request. I'm always willing to share and grow with friends. Stay in touch....


PEACE


----------



## caseyg2007 (Nov 8, 2009)

good point i will take this into consideration. might just drop 2 of my 3 easyryders then instead of my bagseed. I will do bagseed when i have the space to put alot down. I just wish i had some kind of male autoflower to keep this going. I will probably buy one batch of regular autos for when i do my last easyryder. Thanks for the advice, your girls are BEAutiful +rep to you my fellow grower.


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 8, 2009)

caseyg2007 said:


> good point i will take this into consideration. might just drop 2 of my 3 easyryders then instead of my bagseed. I will do bagseed when i have the space to put alot down. I just wish i had some kind of male autoflower to keep this going. I will probably buy one batch of regular autos for when i do my last easyryder. Thanks for the advice, your girls are BEAutiful +rep to you my fellow grower.


 
PEACE. I appreciate the kind words and the rep. I trust that hte girls are as beautiful later when I get a bit more intimate with them ( i.e ). You will most definitely know what they are hittin' for later when I finish with them, FOR SURE! 

BTW I don't know what the Lowryder (1 or 2) is like smokewise and growing it, but the AK47's that I have going are looking really beautiful. They are very branchy (read: LOTS OF BUD SITES) and seem to be getting a few heads (colas) as well. The word on the street is that they are the best yeilding auto flower available, could be hype though because of what you would expect from an auto and then you get one of them and you are watching it grow and when it is finished it's like...........! That is the case with me anyway. When I saw the way that they grow, it was a beautiful thing and I am eager to get at it. The A-K Ryder grows the same way but it is bigger as well. Diesel Ryder is very popular of an auto right now and I have seen a few grrreat grows from them as well. Basically what I am saying is that there are loads of autos that look great so the choice is simple and hard at the same time. Personally, since i have just stumbled across them and am impressed with them thusfar so I will be trying out a few to find that right one. It's all new to me & it's the excitement of something new to grow that is the catch for me.

Good luck in your search for the right one (I suggest the AK47 or A-K Ryder myself) and much appreciated with the rep...


PEACE


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 8, 2009)

im very intrested in the autoflowering plants.I know this is more to critique the afghankushryder but please dont leave out how the lr's that are going i want to buy large selection of a.f. seeds and your situation will help me out!
thanks ill for sure keep updated


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 8, 2009)

400Whps said:


> im very intrested in the autoflowering plants.I know this is more to critique the afghankushryder but please dont leave out how the lr's that are going i want to buy large selection of a.f. seeds and your situation will help me out!
> thanks ill for sure keep updated


PEACE I truly appreciate the positive comments, but you are mistaken I have no LowRyders (lr's) going at the time. I have Automatic AK47 from LOWLIFE, Poison Dwarf from G-13 Labs (auto) and the one Afghan Kush Ryder. I can give the reports only on the aforementioned 3 above. I will attempt to grow a few Autos of different kinds so as to get one that I am fully pleased with and can get to do exactly what I want it to. That s going to be a minute so as far as the LowRyders are concerned, unfortunately I can't help you on that.

I will also add in the pix of the others that I have going at the time, but please remember that this is not a journal and I will do my best to keep it that way. As you stated, this is a critique of the strain and beans themselves in order to give people the knowledge that the World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder is good or bad and how it is growing and smoking. I would refer you to the thread AUTOFLOWER THREAD AND RESOURCE GUIDE started by a good brother named KolorBlind. In that thread you will find a myriad of questions and answers dealing with the autos and their life cycles and smoke reports. There is much useful info on the web and on this site in particular. I too am just getting up on the autos as well so I will share whatever I can with you all. I love the learning and exchange of info and I am attempting to assist in any way I can becaue there have been some very helpful people on here and some not so helpful (as with anything) and I just want to give back in any way I can.

Anyway the girls are doing okay. I am noticing a few problems with a few as far as deficiencies because of the lack of nutes to a large extent. I am a bit concerned because of the short lifespan of them and they are just 2 weeks into their flowering period and it is harder to get plants to clear up before they are finished. So that s my dilema at the time. The Afghan Kush Ryder (My RIDE OR DIE BITCH) is going well though. It has a bit of a underfed look because of the lack of nutes but itwill be fine in a minute. It seems that they show deficiency all the time right after you already watered and you have to sit and patiently wait for them to dry out in order to try to fix the problem......but it seems that it takes a year for them to dry up when you want them to. SO now I'm just trying to figure out the problem and await the drying out of the medium. 



Thanks for stopping by and don't forget this is for Us so any info that you can share with the community will be greatly appreciated..

PEACE


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 9, 2009)

400Whps said:


> im very intrested in the autoflowering plants.I know this is more to critique the afghankushryder but please dont leave out how the lr's that are going i want to buy large selection of a.f. seeds and your situation will help me out!
> thanks ill for sure keep updated


 

PEACE

JUST PROVIDING SOME INFO THAT GAVE ME A BETTER UNDERSTANDING OF THE AUTOS AND THEIR ORIGIN....ENJOY, LEARN AND SHARE

PEACE


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 9, 2009)

PEACE. I was trying to get this on the first post but it wouldn't allow me to edit it so I have to create a new post to get it in. In my attempts to give all the info that I can find and share about this strain I have ran across this from the website (which is new to me becasue I got the beans from the Attitude and didn't know about their site until today.http://http://www.worldofseeds.com/proddetail.php?prod=world-of-seeds-Afgan-Kush-Ryder-fem-auto

PEACE


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 9, 2009)

Ive got one going to bro and it autoflowered on day 19...It is now a 10 in tall solid bud, with 3 nice small buds on the sides...Its looks and smell killer!!! I only planted one bc of what I had heard as well, but Ive got room for 2 more plants this week, and I have 2 seeds left of the Afgan Kush Ryder, so they are being planted!


----------



## Oldreefer (Nov 9, 2009)

I too am growing some beans from the autoflower world. My lowryder 2 from joint doctor are 40-45 days into theri lifespan....5 fems are full of buds and growing profusely. 2 are about 28" tall with the ther three more typical of the 18-20" but all are beautiful bushy bud monsters. I also have 8 seedlings of short stuff ONYX going now too, but the LR2 should provide some entertainment by christmas. All my autos have been 24/0 full tiem from the beginning. Only nuted after 4 weeks. I'm a first tiem grower and the autos have been so easy.....keep the lights close and water once a week......


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 9, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> Ive got one going to bro and it autoflowered on day 19...It is now a 10 in tall solid bud, with 3 nice small buds on the sides...Its looks and smell killer!!! I only planted one bc of what I had heard as well, but Ive got room for 2 more plants this week, and I have 2 seeds left of the Afgan Kush Ryder, so they are being planted!


PEACE BROTHER. That's great That's exactly why the thread had been started because of me feeling the same way. I already had it going and I read it prior to it flowering and was a bit concerned. Then, when it was starting to flower I felt like I needed to let people know that WHATEVER problem that they had with the Ryder that it was an isolated case and they shouldn't be too down on it. Yes, indeed, I do know that you can't account for people's experiences and that's why I will not fling b.s at people who say that it doesn't flower or it's too big for an auto. I understood it to be their experience and trusted that I would have a different one than they did. Thusfar, I am, which in a way is not a good thing because I don't get to watch others make a mistake with it and have problems that I can forsee and fix because I had watched them. Somebody has to bite the bullet.

You have done exactly what I wanted for people to do.....tell others about your experiences with it (good or bad....good I trust) and they can make an informed desicion for themselves. I thank you for all the others that you may assisted with your knowledge and I REP YOU for it as well. I trust that you will be back from time to time and allow Us all the access to the intimacies about these girls (and yours in particular) with a good report and updated pix so that it can be concrete to others.......SO GREAT LUCK AND GROWING AND THANKS


PEACE 

BTW: I can't add anymore pix as of right now because of the fact that the camera that I was using (cellphone) was destroyed. I do have a cheap digi-cam but it is from Walgreens and was only $10, so you know the quality of the pix just from the price. But I will try to get some with it when once I figure how to make the pix look better or find the proper lighting because if I take them with it now you wouldn't be able to make out much because it doesn't have a zoom and I have to stand far back to get everything in the shot CLEARLY. It hurts me because I usually use the pix as my screen saver and watch slide shows of them all the time. Soon though.


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oldreefer said:


> I too am growing some beans from the autoflower world. My lowryder 2 from joint doctor are 40-45 days into theri lifespan....5 fems are full of buds and growing profusely. 2 are about 28" tall with the ther three more typical of the 18-20" but all are beautiful bushy bud monsters. I also have 8 seedlings of short stuff ONYX going now too, but the LR2 should provide some entertainment by christmas. All my autos have been 24/0 full tiem from the beginning. Only nuted after 4 weeks. I'm a first tiem grower and the autos have been so easy.....keep the lights close and water once a week......


 
PEACE Thanks for stopping in to share with Us your experience. I'm sure it is going to be usefull to someone looking to go auto and having ran across the A-K Ryder. I am not as far along as you with any of mine (33 days) but I trust that mine gets that big (28"tall ) and buddie. The thing about the time I must warn you from others that have grown them: 24 hrs will diminish the yield to some extents. I can not verify this for myself and I didn't understand why, but if it will make it smaller (hence have less weed to smoke versus MORE) then I didn't want to chance it. I really wanted to go 24/0 myself and so since I had read the post that say not to I chose the 20/4. I want as much light to get to them as humanly (being me) possible.

If you do plan on keeping them under 24hrs PLEASE INFORM THE COMMUNITY OF YOUR SUCCESS (or unfortunate failure) because I am truly interested in that aspect of it. Post a few pix if you will and allow everyone to lust over your girl (respectfully of course, WE LOVE THE LADIES  ) and stop by to share with Us. Thanks for sharing and great luck in the future.


PEACE


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 9, 2009)

BLACK, thx for the kind words, and no prob on the help of others..Thats hopefully what we are ALL here for! Here is a cell phone pic of her about 4 days ago when she was 36 days old from seed...


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 9, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> BLACK, thx for the kind words, and no prob on the help of others..Thats hopefully what we are ALL here for! Here is a cell phone pic of her about 4 days ago when she was 36 days old from seed...


PEACE MATTYMATT, DAMN SHE'S FINE . I'm s jealous right now, LOL. She looks great and you have done a great job handling her. I'm sure you have seen the movie "HALF BAKED", well when I saw your girl I had the same reaction that Thurgood had when he went to pick up the weed for the scientist.... (well maybe only one hump since it is YOUR girl)!!!!

KEEP UP THE GREAT JOB AND KEEP US POSTED!

PEACE

BTW, I'm even more jealous because I don't have any to smoke right now either


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 9, 2009)

PEACE. I have no idea who just repped me but I want to thank you nonetheless, you know who you are, SO THANKS AND LET ME KNOW SO I CAN RECIPROCATE.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 9, 2009)

oh I just repped you Black, sorry bout that, didnt include my name! hehe and thanks for the VERY KIND comments about my Afgan...Im loving her too!  Sorry you decided to only hump her once, but Im sure she is potent enough to have you back for more!  take care and I will keep all posted...I have some beautiful Easy ryders and diesels going as well..One Easy is ready to harvest this week...


----------



## Oldreefer (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah. my ryders are some awesome little plants....I actually got nute burned, turned yellow, grew to about 12"....started growing new greenery and is bud from head to dirt......They are 24/0 under 400w hps now and at this point, with 3-4 wks to go before their "advertised" lifespan is up, I'd say they're gonna be in the higher end of the yeild range for sure. My avatar is the top 2" inches of a LR2....yesterday!


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 9, 2009)

nice oldreefer, got some easyryders here bout finished...Gonna harvest them in stages...1 will be 74 days old fri and she will go into 36 hr darkness then. The other I am gonna do about a week and a half after at day 86, then the biggest one is taking awhile to fill up so she will prob be harvested at 90+, maybe closer too 100. That way I will have same smoke with diff highs, and no to worry bout working my fingers off in one nite...LOL..Its MOST DEF gonna be some dank ass smoke though!!! 

The Afgan kushryder I got looks superb as well..Def looking forward to it! Happy Growing!!!


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 10, 2009)

A few crappy cell phone cam pics from 5 days ago...they are EasyRyders....and they have matured even some more since then...waitin to get digi cam from friend tonight and Ill post better pics...enjoy! pics 6 and 7 are of Miss Castle, who will enter 36 hr dark cycle on Thurs, and to be harvested on Sat. The other one i call Red Hot Lil Chili Momma, and she will go into 36 hr dark cycle prob next Thurs, and if not the following monday. Trying to get her trichs a lil more amber as I want to harvest some with mostly cloudy, and some with 50/50 cloudy/amber, and then some with 70/30 cloudy/amber...


----------



## caseyg2007 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice lookig ladies MattyMatt. Are they in 1 gallon containers? +rep to you my friend.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 10, 2009)

Those 2 are actually in 1.5 gallon containers, but they are wider than they are deep. I will not be using them again as they are a lil spacey for my op. I am experimenting now with 1 gallon plastic pots and 5.5 in square pots that are close to a gallon. I do have 2 in 8 in pots as well....Im prob gonna end up going with the 1 gallon plastic pots in the long run...The newest ones are planted in FFHF soil instead of FFOF soil just to do it. The HF is lighter and seems less dense, which may need more watering. I am happy with both so far bc of how they dry out nicely to allow new air circ into the soil. Im def digging the results! 

Thanks to all for the kind words! I promise you I tell my ladies your kindness!


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

ok heres a few of the afghan kush Ryder taken about 5 minutes ago at the age of 41 days old from sprout. She is 11 in. tall and basically one main cola with a few popping out on the sides.All getting thicker by the day! The smell is very sweet, and the buds is thick and dense with nice resin coating!! Yum Yum!


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 11, 2009)

looks great. what size is the green pot with the afghan kush Ryder?It looks identical to some pots i have 7'' wide and 9'' tall ?


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

400Whps said:


> looks great. what size is the green pot with the afghan kush Ryder?It looks identical to some pots i have 7'' deep and 9'' tall ?


8 1/4 in. x 7 1/2 in. deep. Prob bout 1 1/4 gallons.


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 11, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> ok heres a few of the afghan kush Ryder taken about 5 minutes ago at the age of 41 days old from sprout. She is 11 in. tall and basically one main cola with a few popping out on the sides.All getting thicker by the day! The smell is very sweet, and the buds is thick and dense with nice resin coating!! Yum Yum!


 
PEACE MattyMatt. She is beautiful! You're just 41 days in WOW. I am 36 days today and am nowhere near the same progress. I also have a few branches that are coming out on the sides as tops. Obviuosly the phenotypes are different. I am glad to see that you are sharing the success story with everyone and providing info on yours to help others. GREAT JOB!


PEACE

BTW, YES I AM STILL JEALOUS


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

haha!! dont be jealous, yours will come around!! Its amazing what a few days will do when it comes to AFs. But, yeah I think she looks amazing too...I will gladly continue to share my experiences with others, so feel free to ask....PEACE and HAPPY GROWING!!


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 11, 2009)

nice, i can fit 8 of those pots in my closet


----------



## Oldreefer (Nov 11, 2009)

400Whps said:


> nice, i can fit 8 of those pots in my closet


The thing ya have to watch out for is the AF get very bushy and fill up space quickly....prepare, prepare, prepare....My 9 were all raised in a closet and around 20 days got so bushy I HAD to move them to my other location where I had more room. 

The autos are a quick grow....being a first time grower and doing it cheap, I'm amazed it is so easy. Even florescent light is sufficient.....Mine are about 45 days old and thickening up with buds from head to toe.....
I have 8 seedlings of Onyx that are about 10 days old and aren't as far along as the lowryders were at that age, but I definitely am making plans for re-locating before I get as bushy as I did last month wiht the ryders.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

Old, I disagree with them being bushy...I have some that are just one main cola, and basically growing straight upward. I dont have any that have really gone too far out past the diameter of the pot...It can happen however, but I wouldnt try to detour someone away bc it may be too bushy for their space, bc they can easily fit into anywhere...


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Oldreefer said:


> The thing ya have to watch out for is the AF get very bushy and fill up space quickly....prepare, prepare, prepare....My 9 were all raised in a closet and around 20 days got so bushy I HAD to move them to my other location where I had more room.
> 
> The autos are a quick grow....being a first time grower and doing it cheap, I'm amazed it is so easy. Even florescent light is sufficient.....Mine are about 45 days old and thickening up with buds from head to toe.....
> I have 8 seedlings of Onyx that are about 10 days old and aren't as far along as the lowryders were at that age, but I definitely am making plans for re-locating before I get as bushy as I did last month wiht the ryders.





MattyMatt said:


> Old, I disagree with them being bushy...I have some that are just one main cola, and basically growing straight upward. I dont have any that have really gone too far out past the diameter of the pot...It can happen however, but I wouldnt try to detour someone away bc it may be too bushy for their space, bc they can easily fit into anywhere...


PEACE BROTHERS....We must remember that like any family all may have the same parents but exhibit traits from other parts of the family besides just the immediate. TRUE, OldReefer, SOME autos get bushy (the AK47 is one good example) and yes MattyMatt, SOME autos are just one main cola. I have a different Afghan Kush Ryder than you in that mine IS indeed bushy (although not very healthy at the moment) and in an earlier post you provided pix of yours which wasn't bushy at all. 

We all have had different experiences with these autos and that's the reason why We are here, right!!! YOU ARE BOTH RIGHT!!!! GOOD LUCK AND GREAT GROWING TO THE BOTH OF YOU.

PEACE


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

yes we both are right! Guess thats what I was trying to say! LOL Happy Growing to all!


----------



## buttslambrown (Nov 11, 2009)

nice plant man


PEACE


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 11, 2009)

400Whps said:


> nice, i can fit 8 of those pots in my closet


8 is Gr8!!!


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 12, 2009)

Oldreefer said:


> The thing ya have to watch out for is the AF get very bushy and fill up space quickly....prepare, prepare, prepare....My 9 were all raised in a closet and around 20 days got so bushy I HAD to move them to my other location where I had more room.
> 
> The autos are a quick grow....being a first time grower and doing it cheap, I'm amazed it is so easy. Even florescent light is sufficient.....Mine are about 45 days old and thickening up with buds from head to toe.....
> I have 8 seedlings of Onyx that are about 10 days old and aren't as far along as the lowryders were at that age, but I definitely am making plans for re-locating before I get as bushy as I did last month wiht the ryders.



i plan on doing them in my veg room until sex shows then move the females with least side branching into my closet (with a 400 watter) and i will finish the really branchy ones with florecents afew inches from the top of'em.(my current plants have touched the bulb for hours with no problems at all)i have 3 4ft. fixtures 2 are-32wt5 (4 bulbs total) and the other is a 40wt12(2 bulbs) all 6 bulbs are plant & aqarium bulbs do you think i can produce a decently tighte bud with all 3 fixtures going?
im trying to do everything i can to have great grow, time and knowledge are priceless 
Ill never regret the money i spent on cannabis books,
but this site puts everything you need/want out there.
im really baked 
thanks


----------



## caseyg2007 (Nov 16, 2009)

Messiah just to let you know i have recieved my afghan kush ryders in the mail from WoS. Im hoping my girls will look just like yours. When i decide to start them I might put a journal on here.


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 16, 2009)

caseyg2007 said:


> Messiah just to let you know i have recieved my afghan kush ryders in the mail from WoS. Im hoping my girls will look just like yours. When i decide to start them I might put a journal on here.


 

PEACE Case. That's GREAT news! It's good to see that you had a problem and they were committed to fix it for you. I trust that the others can learn from the example (bean co.'s and breeders) and stop trying to hold Us over a barrel over some beans because it is illegal. I trust that you will have great success with them when you do get them started.

as for mine, well it is still groing and budding up but I have been through a real rough patch with all of my autos and they are deficient in nitro and phosphorus but still budding up. I took a pic of the Afghan Kush Ryder today and it is not the greatest pic but it is a pic of her nonetheless. Kind words to her would be appreciated she needs all the support she can get. I estimate that she will be finished in another 3-5 weeks and then its back to the drawing board. I may get a few more because I love how she grows and if I had her right she'd be amazing looking right now. she branches out a bit but it is all good because it hasn't gotten too tall on me (last time I checked she was only 8in. tall) and I don't forsee her getting much bigger in height. Maybe another 5in or less upwards and more filling out I only hope.

Thanks for the sharing of the good news I could use it as my girls are rebelling against me for lack of nitrogen, but still growing (albiet slowly). BE SAFE AND GREAT LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PEACE


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 26, 2009)

BLACKMESSIAH7 said:


> PEACE Case. That's GREAT news! It's good to see that you had a problem and they were committed to fix it for you. I trust that the others can learn from the example (bean co.'s and breeders) and stop trying to hold Us over a barrel over some beans because it is illegal. I trust that you will have great success with them when you do get them started.
> 
> as for mine, well it is still groing and budding up but I have been through a real rough patch with all of my autos and they are deficient in nitro and phosphorus but still budding up. I took a pic of the Afghan Kush Ryder today and it is not the greatest pic but it is a pic of her nonetheless. Kind words to her would be appreciated she needs all the support she can get. I estimate that she will be finished in another 3-5 weeks and then its back to the drawing board. I may get a few more because I love how she grows and if I had her right she'd be amazing looking right now. she branches out a bit but it is all good because it hasn't gotten too tall on me (last time I checked she was only 8in. tall) and I don't forsee her getting much bigger in height. Maybe another 5in or less upwards and more filling out I only hope.
> 
> ...


 
THE PIC IS NOT THE RYDA IT IS A AK47 AUTO. (my bad)


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 26, 2009)

PEACE I just wanted to get the real pix of the afghan kush ryda in so that it can get it's day in the sun. It isn't really big and I think it is because of some nute problems but I haven't figured it out yet. Anyone with any clues as to what is wrong, give it up. It is in it's 50th day today and these are some pix from random days up to today.

PEACE


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 26, 2009)

afghan kush ryder...58 days old from seed...11.5 in tall..one nice thick resiny cola with a few side branches...smells sweet and looks phenominal.

Last pic is a top shot of an 84 day old EasyRyder who will play the main role in a Grim Reaper movie later this week.


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 26, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> afghan kush ryder...58 days old from seed...11.5 in tall..one nice thick resiny cola with a few side branches...smells sweet and looks phenominal.
> 
> Last pic is a top shot of an 84 day old EasyRyder who will play the main role in a Grim Reaper movie later this week.


 
PEACE MATTYMATT. I see what is good so need to ask that. Great job on the Afghan Kush ryder and the Easy Rider as well. Is the Easy rider really that big or did you add supplements and HID (400W+)? I as you can see from the pix, am dealing with the cfl's and I would love to get a yield like that even though it will dry mostly up and provide a small amount from what it came from it is still MUCH MUCH more than I expect off of my Ak47 autos and My Ryda die bitch. . The Ryda die bitch is only 9 1/4 inches tall at 50 days and it is the fattest that I have which is not saying much so I am pretty jealous right now .LOL but seriously guys.....da ............

BE SAFE AND KEEP IT UP MATTY

PEACE


----------



## caseyg2007 (Nov 26, 2009)

nice lookin ladies matty ive got 2 of my easyryders and one of my afghan kush ryder going right now the easyryders are a little over 2 weeks old and the afghan kush ryder isnt quite a week old yet, but both are doing great right now. I ended up getting 6 replacement seeds for the 3 afghan kush ryders that werent what they were supposed to be. Now i have 6 AFGHAN KUSH RYDER SEEDS!!! nice girls both you and messiah. 
These are my 2 easyryders at 16 days and afghan kush at 5 days. One of the easyryders has already started showing signs of sex. I have also fimmed the easyryder that looks burnt and skimpy, but she is cathing up with the healthy one very quickly. My afghan kush ryder is doing great it is growing very quickly also. 1st pic is the healthy easyryder. second pic is the one that is burnt and skimpy, but cathing up. The third is of my afghan kush ryder at 5 days.


----------



## MattyMatt (Nov 27, 2009)

BLACKMESSIAH7 said:


> PEACE MATTYMATT. I see what is good so need to ask that. Great job on the Afghan Kush ryder and the Easy Rider as well. Is the Easy rider really that big or did you add supplements and HID (400W+)? I as you can see from the pix, am dealing with the cfl's and I would love to get a yield like that even though it will dry mostly up and provide a small amount from what it came from it is still MUCH MUCH more than I expect off of my Ak47 autos and My Ryda die bitch. . The Ryda die bitch is only 9 1/4 inches tall at 50 days and it is the fattest that I have which is not saying much so I am pretty jealous right now .LOL but seriously guys.....da ............
> 
> BE SAFE AND KEEP IT UP MATTY
> 
> PEACE


This may suprise you but mine are grown under a 150w HPS, 2 46w CFLs, and 2 26w CFLs.I prob dont have enough light either, but it has given me some great results 2x in a row...upgrade to 400w+ would be nice however..thanks for the rep and kind comments...My babies thank you for it as well...Ill keep all posted..Happy Growing!


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 28, 2009)

MattyMatt said:


> This may suprise you but mine are grown under a 150w HPS, 2 46w CFLs, and 2 26w CFLs.I prob dont have enough light either, but it has given me some great results 2x in a row...upgrade to 400w+ would be nice however..thanks for the rep and kind comments...My babies thank you for it as well...Ill keep all posted..Happy Growing!


PEACE BRO. Nah it doesn't suprise me it is amazing what these plants can do given the proper diet and some TLC. Surely a bit of knowledge wouldn't harm you either but it is still the same. The results may not be the same but then again I have read posts that are saying that they are new to this and they are growing pounds. You seem to be intelligant and have an ear for advice, so it is not suprising in the least. You have done your girls well and they will repay you triple-fold in the end. 

I will have a better system in a while but, I am determined to figure the cfl thing out and grow just as big as with HIDs. This being the first grow with pro beans as well as the fact that I have yet until recently had a plant get out of the veg stage so I am learning and loving it. I am disappointed in the time and enegry spent for what looks to be very disappointing yeilds on my other plants, but I am happy about my "Ryda die bitch" because I got that one for ONLY ME (not the gf or homies just me when I want to get zoned). 

She is looking great BTW. She has so many crysals on her it looks like it was snowed on, (lightly of course) and the buds are very compact. there aren't many big buds due to rookie error on my behalf yet they are looking great to me.............and that is all that really counts in the end . I don't really know when she is supposed to be done but I will let her go at least 3 more weeks (or 20 days....she's at 52days now from seed>7 1/2 wks old). I trust that she will fatten up a bit near the end, which is my understanding of what happens to ganja in the last 2-3wks of life. Plus, I dont have a scope but the magnifier I do have allows me to see that the trichomnes are not amber as of yet, new pistals are still coming out and they haven't started to receed yet, so, I suppose that there is still plenty of time I left.

Anyway here's a pic of her from today....................................


BE SAFE AND KEEP IT GROWIN'

 PEACE 




BTW the AFGHAN KUSH RYDER is in the foreground of the picture...the plant on the side behind it is a Poison Dwarf from G-13 Labs


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Nov 28, 2009)

caseyg2007 said:


> nice lookin ladies matty ive got 2 of my easyryders and one of my afghan kush ryder going right now the easyryders are a little over 2 weeks old and the afghan kush ryder isnt quite a week old yet, but both are doing great right now. I ended up getting 6 replacement seeds for the 3 afghan kush ryders that werent what they were supposed to be. Now i have 6 AFGHAN KUSH RYDER SEEDS!!! nice girls both you and messiah.
> These are my 2 easyryders at 16 days and afghan kush at 5 days. One of the easyryders has already started showing signs of sex. I have also fimmed the easyryder that looks burnt and skimpy, but she is cathing up with the healthy one very quickly. My afghan kush ryder is doing great it is growing very quickly also. 1st pic is the healthy easyryder. second pic is the one that is burnt and skimpy, but cathing up. The third is of my afghan kush ryder at 5 days.


 
Peace and thanks Case. I trust yours will grow into beautiful young ladies as well......BE SAFE AND KEEP IT GROWIN'

PEACE

BTW PLUS REP FOR YOU (if I can) FOR GETTING 6 BEANS FROM THE COMPANY GREAT JOB 


editYEAH I GOT IT IN FOR YA)


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 18, 2009)

trying to decide when to harvest her guys...she is 80 days old today and practically ready...


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Dec 18, 2009)

PEACE MATTYMATT, What's good bro?! I had a few issues with the gf and long story short We harvested way too early and didn't even dry or cure it right. I was disappointed in the fact of the harvest being early and not even handled in the right way, But on another note it was good for the quality that i had which was totally my fault. She was beautiful too with so much crystal production that it looked as though it was lightly snowed on and it was thick! Starting some AK47 autos and some Mango as well (the mango is a regular plant not auto.) so I will have to be patient and deal with this crop in a better fashion. AND MOST OF ALL KEEP THE GF AT BAY SO THERE WILL NOT BE ANOTHER EARLY HARVEST AND SMOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I will be getting more Afghan Kush Ryder later on when the new AK47 autos are done (or very near it). Glad to hear about yours though. GOT PIX?!!!!!


BE SAFE AND KEEP IT GREEN

PEACE


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 19, 2009)

Pics to followthis afternoon when I can get back to my puter with the pics...


----------



## MattyMatt (Dec 22, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/253078-10-fem-auto-ak-1-a-77.html pics are here...enjoy!


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 9, 2010)

still around BlackMessiah? Got another Afghan Kush Ryder, and she is WAY different than the first...


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Jan 10, 2010)

MattyMatt said:


> still around BlackMessiah? Got another Afghan Kush Ryder, and she is WAY different than the first...


PEACE MATTYMATT. FIRSTLY HAPPY NEW YEAR BRO......Yeah I'm still around I ve been on another grow now and it is going pretty well for one (regular LA WOMAN) and the autos that I have are not as well off. I have had the LA WOMAN in veg for about 6 wks and I will put her in to the flowering phase in the next 10 days. I have auto AK47's going as well and they are not as I had wanted them to go. For the most part I've just been trying to get the hang of this so that I can get to some real growing. Not that the past has no significance, I am only now seeing a decent grow with the LA Woman. She is green and only has a few spots from early deficiencies that were minor and clearing up. I was going to get at the Afghan Kush ryder again in a few weeks as I am now very ecited to be about to get a 400W HPS w/cool tube from ebay in the next two weeks.

I am glad to see that you have started the newer ones that they sent you. I would like to see how it ends up and if you have started a journal than let me know so as to follow along. I want to see the true growth of this plant, because what I got from it was good if I had done a few things different it may have been great. I even had it turning purple, but I had to chop early and it went to naught. LONG STORY...............This time it will be a bit different in that I already have knowledge of it and I am going to follow yours and see what I can pick up from you as well to add to what I have learned about that plant and I will start it probably next because the La Woman is supposed to be a heavy yielder and I topped her a few times so she has 4 tops growing at the moment ! Now with the breeder info saying that she is a heavy yielder and me topping her a few times I should have a great harvest from her and I am alos taking a few clones as well. I've just been busy trying to perfect the grow.

Good to hear from you and keep me up on the new Afghan Kush Ryder grow......................BE SAFE AND KEEP IT GREEN!!!!!!!!!!


PEACE


----------



## chronicqween420 (Jul 1, 2010)

how many grams u get from Afghan kush ryder


----------



## astronomikl (Jul 2, 2010)

I got one of these growing now. She is about 2 weeks old. She is doing well, but I am interested in how much you got off of her and how was the smoke?? I think I may have stunted her growth due to the cold though.


----------



## GetThisOrDie (Oct 1, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but wanted to share my experience.

Mine grew very bushy and maxed at 13" tall. I got a little over a half an oz from just one and it was very potent smoke. Super body buzz with a nice mild head high. Chopped her at 8wks minus 2 days. Was about 20% amber.


She was under a 90w UFO style LED with two 26w CFLs on the sides. Also a 660nm led spotlight 6w. FF trio with OF soil.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Jan 9, 2011)

I know this thread is really old, i know this, but i'm gonna get you high today. It's Friday, you aint got no job, and you aint got shit to do.

No, seriously, i know this thread is old, but i'm going to "bump" it anyway, cause i want to know anyone else who has tried this strain, and what the OP got as a harvest off his plant. I got an Afghan Kush Ryder seed as a freebee with my order to Single Seed Centre, and i got it germinating right now. 

Smoke reports? 
Grow reports?
advice? 
Harvest amounts?


----------



## mike hack (Jan 9, 2011)

Yea I'm growing 2 of them and one Afghan Special. Weird part is, they are now 6 days from seed, one afghan ryder and afghan special both look the same, the other afghan ryder its leaves are narrower at the end while the other two are more oval shaped. (First pair of leaves). We'll see as time progress. I hope they are real autos.

--All info is not factual, for entertainment purposes only.


----------



## Evergreen10 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ey!  1`st time grower here from Norway.

I got 7 Afghan Kush Ryder and 6,5 liter pots. 
As medium i use Plagron Bat-mix and Coco mix from BioBizz. 

Should i go for 11 L pots instead? Too big?

- Grow tent 120x120x200 cm
- 250w hps 


Greetings from the cold north


----------



## hydroprincess (Jul 28, 2011)

well it depends on how big you want your plants to get. I was doing 25 5gallon buckets (2.5) liters, and my plants were all growing into each other. They do get pretty big. Especially after vegging they double and triple there sizes. I found that my five gallon buckets weren't supporting the weight of my plants and ended up switching to a 18 gallon tuber-ware, which is working awesome. I only have 4 plants now but they are all just as big as the 25. They fill out the space and the roots are loving the large reservoir.


----------



## kush fario (Sep 28, 2011)

im thinking of growing an autoflower strain would this be a good one to start out i currrently grow purple kush but i keep them short under 2 feet for a space and securety issue


----------



## smokealldaylong (Jan 19, 2012)

how long does it take wos to send the seeds?


----------



## codemonkey182 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mine is at week 7 and mine flowered alright. They take prolly about 10 weeks or around 75 days I would say from seed. It smells really good tho, but the best smelling auto I have right now is Joint Doctors Diesel Ryder. Its pretty frosty.


----------

